# Hydrocodone/Vicodin, how much to get buzzed?



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

I have 3 7.5/500 hydros.... what effect will this have? anyone with personal experience? is this enough for a nice buzz? and will the 1.5 grams of tylenol in it fuck up my stomach?


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe if you're a high school kid or someone who had never done a pain killer before...


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

SeattleSmoke247 said:


> Maybe if you're a high school kid or someone who had never done a pain killer before...


Im pretty sure I never did any narcotic or opiate pain killer before...


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Mar 28, 2009)

Break 2 of them up into 1/4ths and eat them, if you feel chill eat the other one broken up or not after an hour or so... You may catch a buzz, some people barf when they eat pain killers the first few times ( some every time )

You should be fine though, it's when you get into smoking and snorting oxy and morphine you gotta worry.. Don't ever mix an opiate with a benzo (xanax, valium etc)


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

SeattleSmoke247 said:


> Break 2 of them up into 1/4ths and eat them, if you feel chill eat the other one broken up or not after an hour or so... You may catch a buzz, some people barf when they eat pain killers the first few times ( some every time )
> 
> You should be fine though, it's when you get into smoking and snorting oxy and morphine you gotta worry.. Don't ever mix an opiate with a benzo (xanax, valium etc)


alright thanks, you mean cut 2 into 4 pieces? and "eat" them like not swallow them?


----------



## shepj (Mar 28, 2009)

I highly doubt (unless he is allergic to hydrocodone) that he will puke? Wtf?

Eat two of the motherfuckers.. chew them up and have a glass of something with a strong flavor (orange juice) to get the nasty fucking taste out of your mouth.


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

shepj said:


> I highly doubt (unless he is allergic to hydrocodone) that he will puke? Wtf?
> 
> Eat two of the motherfuckers.. chew them up and have a glass of something with a strong flavor (orange juice) to get the nasty fucking taste out of your mouth.


its from the aspirin/tylenol in them that would cause someone to puke, but i dont think i will

why is it better to chew them than to swallow them?


----------



## shepj (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> its from the aspirin/tylenol in them that would cause someone to puke, but i dont think i will
> 
> why is it better to chew them than to swallow them?


It wouldn't be from the acetaminophen that he would puke.. it would be from the hydrocodone. 

(Erowid -http://www.erowid.org/pharms/hydrocodone/hydrocodone_effects.shtml)

"NEGATIVE

dizziness
constipation
nausea and vomiting
when insufflated, burning in nose and sinuses
"

Chewing and swallowing are similar, the difference is that when chewed more surface area for the substance can be broken down and kick in a little earlier (so the efficiency is a lil better IMO). 

But if you're concerned about the liver, google "vicodin CWE".


----------



## farmer#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

when you chew 'em up your stomach absorbs all of the pill at once, if you just swallow
tha pill whole then your stomach has to dissovle the pill. so basically when you chew
up it hits you ALLOT faster and stronger but dosnt last as long.


----------



## shepj (Mar 28, 2009)

farmer#1 said:


> when you chew 'em up your stomach absorbs all of the pill at once, if you just swallow
> tha pill whole then your stomach has to dissovle the pill. so basically when you chew
> up it hits you ALLOT faster and stronger but dosnt last as long.


pretty much..

"it hits you ALLOT faster and stronger but dosnt last as long."

That's why I said chew 2, he has three  hehe.. then when the 1st two start to ware off, take the 3rd one!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

dissolve them in water , heat up in a spoon and load into a 10cc insulin syringe ,, and stick it right into your jugular vein ... 


Whoa what a rush .............................


----------



## shepj (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> dissolve them in water , heat up in a spoon and load into a 10cc insulin syringe ,, and stick it right into your jugular vein ...
> 
> 
> Whoa what a rush .............................


hehe 

Dissolve in water + Heat in spoon + Load into 10cc 'slin syringe + jugular injection = Pulmanary Edema

^ but the rush is amazing. lol.


----------



## farmer#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

i'd say pop one whole then chew up the other 2 then when the two that you chewed start to wear off the whole pill that you popped would just start to kick in..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

shepj said:


> hehe
> 
> Dissolve in water + Heat in spoon + Load into 10cc 'slin syringe + jugular injection = Pulmanary Edema
> 
> ^ but the rush is amazing. lol.



Well when ya wanna GET HIGH ..


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> dissolve them in water , heat up in a spoon and load into a 10cc insulin syringe ,, and stick it right into your jugular vein ...
> 
> 
> Whoa what a rush .............................


lol for real? i have some slin pins laying around but that somehow doesnt sound too safe


----------



## shepj (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> lol for real? i have some slin pins laying around but that somehow doesnt sound too safe


You're joking?

If not, which part of "Pulmonary Edema" did you not catch?

Pulmonary Edema - Abnormal accumulation of fluid from the blood in the tissue and air spaces of the lungs making breathing difficult.

a.k.a ^ drowning.


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> dissolve them in water , heat up in a spoon and load into a 10cc insulin syringe ,, and stick it right into your jugular vein ...
> 
> 
> Whoa what a rush .............................


I am going to go out on a limb here but I think you are joking


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Junkies who collapsed all the veins in their arms and legs use the jugular .

Its Common In ''DA HOOD'' Straight shot into your system .

But they are Shooting pure DOPE (heroin)


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2009)

id say get 7 more and eat them all..........to start the night off.....then find some more. go on a bender for a week. pawn everything u own and then realize they are too weak to fuck you up any more. so graduate to dope and oxy's until they are your lone reason for living and breathing. make sure it gets to the point where your whole day is a search to "get well" and if u dont get well......live in utter misery and hell. make sure to forget about those closest to you cuz god knows they cant fuck u up so they serve no purpose. hate your life from now on...........rinse repeat.....do it again mwuhahahahaha.


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 28, 2009)

The sad thing is that some High School kid might follow your advice korvette!

They will be like "WOW, he has like 13,000 posts, he must know about getting FUCKED UP".

Don't do it kid!


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> id say get 7 more and eat them all..........to start the night off.....then find some more. go on a bender for a week. pawn everything u own and then realize they are too weak to fuck you up any more. so graduate to dope and oxy's until they are your lone reason for living and breathing. make sure it gets to the point where your whole day is a search to "get well" and if u dont get well......live in utter misery and hell. make sure to forget about those closest to you cuz god knows they cant fuck u up so they serve no purpose. hate your life from now on...........rinse repeat.....do it again mwuhahahahaha.


lol...



just chewed up 2...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> id say get 7 more and eat them all..........to start the night off.....then find some more. go on a bender for a week. pawn everything u own and then realize they are too weak to fuck you up any more. so graduate to dope and oxy's until they are your lone reason for living and breathing. make sure it gets to the point where your whole day is a search to "get well" and if u dont get well......live in utter misery and hell. make sure to forget about those closest to you cuz god knows they cant fuck u up so they serve no purpose. hate your life from now on...........rinse repeat.....do it again mwuhahahahaha.



Perfect .................. Sounds like you been there ,, I have seen many follow that path,, starts out as fun on a boring weekend , and within a few years loose it all. ... It starts with the 1st pill.. IMO


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Perfect .................. Sounds like you been there ,, I have seen many follow that path,, starts out as fun on a boring weekend , and within a few years loose it all. ... It starts with the 1st pill.. IMO


yea I see what hes saying, but I know i can control myself


when should i expect these to hit if at all?


----------



## shepj (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> yea I see what hes saying, but I know i can control myself
> 
> 
> when should i expect these to hit if at all?


>30 minutes.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> yea I see what hes saying, but I know i can control myself
> 
> 
> when should i expect these to hit if at all?


 Like I never heard that before ... 

Whatcha got to pawn.. Call me 1st .. I'll be here ,,


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> 
> just chewed up 2...


 oh well that will work too lol.



korvette1977 said:


> Perfect .................. Sounds like you been there ,, I have seen many follow that path,, starts out as fun on a boring weekend , and within a few years loose it all. ... It starts with the 1st pill.. IMO


 most definitely,,,,i have battled demons and still do from time to time, but i guess we all face some type of conflict at different times in our lives.


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Like I never heard that before ...
> 
> Whatcha got to pawn.. Call me 1st .. I'll be here ,,


lol I got enough cash to last me a while when im pawning my shit ill let you know


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> lol I got enough cash to last me a while when im pawning my shit ill let you know



Oh it takes time ,, It does not happen overnight ... 

Have a good time ..


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

chewed up the 3rd one since i didnt really feel anything from the 2 after 30 mins
damn i hope i feel something. i always have a high tolerance to everything


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> chewed up the 3rd one since i didnt really feel anything from the 2 after 30 mins
> damn i hope i feel something. i always have a high tolerance to everything


ok i think im feeling some very minor buzz now, not really sure what to expect


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, when your all strung out sell me your lighting and hydro if applicable.

Suck yo Dick

Anybody want a Cheeseburger?


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

ok im def feeling buzzed, kinda like im floating and just happy, i wish it was stronger though..
I could get more but im not going to, ima listen to some music and chill


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> ok im def feeling buzzed, kinda like im floating and just happy, i wish it was stronger though..
> I could get more but im not going to, ima listen to some music and chill



Eat a few every day for like a week or two.. Then stop..


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Eat a few every day for like a week or two.. Then stop..


im done for a while after this, im just experimenting, dont plan on doing it again for a while


----------



## 614cloudn9ne865 (Mar 28, 2009)

hypernovax said:


> im done for a while after this, im just experimenting, dont plan on doing it again for a while


real talk thats a good idea you dont want to get hooked on those it aint cool


----------



## hypernovax (Mar 28, 2009)

614cloudn9ne865 said:


> real talk thats a good idea you dont want to get hooked on those it aint cool


yep i have no problems stopping anything when i want too, weed, cigs w/e

damn this feels pretty good lol, i still like weed better though..
edit: so it pretty much wore off but that was pretty damn good...i see how it can be so addictive.. i really liked it, but im not going to do it again for a while


----------



## PotHead92 (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried vics once, first time i snorted 2. didnt feel anything, second time snorted again crushed into pure powder, coughed up a bunch of powder of a big snort (lol) and then i felt a lil good, lator that day i felt like shit i as my fucking ass off, then i tried vics again just yesterday, swallwed 3. puked 7 times and slept for 10 hours before i felt better.
mabye im allergic but im never doin pills again


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 30, 2009)

eat 2 or sniff one


----------



## shepj (Mar 30, 2009)

hehe.. they are like the worst pills to blow haha... soo much acetaminophen/filler bullshit!


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 30, 2009)

yea they kinda suck but it keeps me away from real blow


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 30, 2009)

and killing my girl at times


----------



## shepj (Mar 30, 2009)

hahahaha that is fricken great


----------



## Duster (Mar 31, 2009)

A friend of a friend just did vicodin the other day, it was his roommates from a prescription a while ago. Said friend was chilling and smoking hookah (just tobacco shisha) indoors. As always when smoking indoors for too long, he got a headache. They come on soft but quickly build into a full blown migraine. Well okay, I doubt he had a migrane in the medical sense, but he said it sure as hell felt like one!

In any case rather than pop 4 or 5 non-asprin OTC pills, he 'borrowed' a vic and it worked wonders. No more headache and felt great... So he said... 

Moral of the story, vics actually are good pain meds. I was perscribed some a while back and took two (as perscribed) and it did -nothing- not a damn fucking thing. I would have been better off with nightquil. Just some personal opinions here... 

And you know why vics are so cool? Dr. House. hahah.


----------



## hypernovax (May 12, 2015)

6 years later and im a full blown junkie, heroin iv. it consumed my life.
however I did an ibogaine treatment in mexico a few weeks ago and im just now trying to get clean.
i ran into this thread trying to find some old pics...its funny though cuz this was my first opiate experience and look where I am now... who woulda guessed? lmao


----------



## canndo (May 12, 2015)

If someone here had told you not to try it, it was too dangerous, would you have listened?


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 12, 2015)

Do not eat more than 2 of those at a time. You will "od" on the on the Tylenol. That's why it is in their, to keep people from abusing.


----------



## canndo (May 12, 2015)

You will not od on two grams of Tylenol. Best not to exceed three or four in a day and less if you are a drinker.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 13, 2015)

1000mg of acetamataphin will make you feel like shit. That's why I used quotations around OD.


----------



## yktind (May 13, 2015)

hypernovax said:


> 6 years later and im a full blown junkie, heroin iv. it consumed my life.
> however I did an ibogaine treatment in mexico a few weeks ago and im just now trying to get clean.
> i ran into this thread trying to find some old pics...its funny though cuz this was my first opiate experience and look where I am now... who woulda guessed? lmao


Hope you get through it man. Crazy to find your old thread. There is life after opiates.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rob333 (May 13, 2015)

hypernovax said:


> 6 years later and im a full blown junkie, heroin iv. it consumed my life.
> however I did an ibogaine treatment in mexico a few weeks ago and im just now trying to get clean.
> i ran into this thread trying to find some old pics...its funny though cuz this was my first opiate experience and look where I am now... who woulda guessed? lmao


try some big boy drugs like fent


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2015)

^i would advise against that, opiates are bad news...weening myself off was one of the hardest things I've ever done, but it is possible with enough willpower


----------

